# New to iui



## lizzieb86 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello to all 
the wife (claudine) and I have just started medication for iui 
we are currently day 3 scan Monday fingers crossed insemination on Wednesday.
Firstly u women are like super hero's I can't even tell my wife how proud I am of injecting and blood tests and the rest. It makes me feel ill I am rubbish she seems to breeze threw it.
I get worried as she is very tired. She is very fit and never naps but she has slept today and had a headache. I make it worse by fussing.
claud has no fertily issues just we don't have the man part.
We are feeling postive but keeping busy


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hope your first cycle is going well. Sounds life  you wife is lucky to have such a supportive DH! Fingers crossed for your BFP


----------

